# GSP Calendar Fundraiser Pictures, Part II



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Remember my thread about which photos I should submit for the GSP Fundraiser Catalogue? Well, here's the answer as to that question!

I’m proud to announce that BOTH of the photographs I tendered were accepted as contenders. Now it’s up to YOU to vote: 

- Page 1, #58/95(12[SUP]th[/SUP] row down, 3 in from the left) is the photo of Pearce giving Cheeney his first "pep talk" : http://gspcalendar.bigdogcreative.com/?page_id=15

- Page 3, #88/88 (last one; bottom right of the page) is the “on point” picture of Zio : http://gspcalendar.bigdogcreative.com/?page_id=15&nggpage=3

Please give “Da Boyz” 5 stars! :cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks,


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:cheer2: Voted :cheer2:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Voted  Good Luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Voted :smile:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Voted. Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Voted! Good luck .


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Voted for both!!:dance: :cheer2:GOOD LUCK!!!:cheer2:


----------

